# Livestock salt



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

What exactly is livestock salt? Came across a place advertising deicing salt at great prices, called and they said it was livestock salt. What exactly is that? Does it work?


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

its pretty much vitamins for animals!!!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I have used it to de ice walks its a finer salt then the coarse stuff supplied in bags. I find that the finer stuff works better as you get a nice spread on walks if your doing it by hand or with a spreader


----------



## ohchit (Jan 3, 2008)

From what I have seen the only differece is price. We have been buying it from a mill in town and using it for years. We use Cattelman it says live stock salt on the bag and has a picture of a cow. It melts just as well as any other salt. I suggest buying it and not telling anyone else about where you got it. We live in a town of over 75,000 and were 1 of 5 plow guys to buy from this mill. It lasted for 10 years but now they have gone out of buisness. Kind of hard to run a feed and mill store when there no farms around anymore.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jg244888;725184 said:


> its pretty much vitamins for animals!!!


LOL

The stock salt we get is the same as your table salt

Sodium chloride is Sodium Chloride


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I buy 50lb. white blocks for the farm animals.

How many 50lb. blocks will fit in my spreader? Might be hard on the spinner bearings?

Oh, and tough on the undercarriage of low cars.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

timmy1;725310 said:


> I buy 50lb. white blocks for the farm animals.
> 
> How many 50lb. blocks will fit in my spreader? Might be hard on the spinner bearings?
> 
> Oh, and tough on the undercarriage of low cars.


LOL


----------



## yardatwork (Jan 21, 2009)

A few years back, our town was hit with a rock salt shortage. I decided to grab a few bags of water softener salt just to get by. Well I'm still using water softener salt ever since that day. The salt is slightly smaller and it works better in smaller spreaders...less clogging in the shoot. It's also $2 cheaper a bag!


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Livestock salt is like your table salt, it's about that fine. I found when I tried it that it's so fine that when it starts melting the salt tends to run off with the water and leaves no residue on the pavement. So if you have thick ice or any depth of snow it probably will not work that good. I work at a local feed mill part time and can get livestock salt dirt cheep but still only use rock salt. now if I was in a salt bind I would use it but it's not my first choice.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

livestock salt is just what it says... its salt, just the same as what is on your kitchen table. The only difference is that it isn't as refined as table salt. As far as ice melting abilities I don't know. But as a cattleman for the last 15 years all I know is that it is a feed additive, and I highly doubt it would be a viable alternative for commercialized salt for melting apps.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought a bunch at Rural King for $3.99 a 50# bag.
Mixed it with the salt/mag mix bags I bought at Lowes for $5.95 a bag.

It is much finer, so that is why I mix it with the course stuff.
The combo seems to work real well on my lot....


----------



## Duramax66 (Aug 24, 2008)

Feed salt is all I could get a hold of and it was a lot cheaper. It is a lot finer than your standard rock salt but it melts really fast. The only problems I have had is that it doesn't last as long. It tends to dissappear quickly. Other than that it works pretty well. Also to note I applied it one night in December at 6 degrees and it melted everything like it was 28 degrees outside. Food for thought,


----------

